# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Hora en el foro.

## juanlo

No sé si a vosotros también os pasa que la hora que marca el foro va con dos horas de retraso respecto al horario que tenemos ahora, pues a mi si que me pasaba y he tenido que entrar en el panel de control, y despues en editar opciones, y seguidamente cambiar la franja horaria de Europa Occidental a Europa Central para que valla bien.

----------


## Xuquer

> No sé si a vosotros también os pasa que la hora que marca el foro va con dos horas de retraso respecto al horario que tenemos ahora, pues a mi si que me pasaba y he tenido que entrar en el panel de control, y despues en editar opciones, y seguidamente cambiar la franja horaria de Europa Occidental a Europa Central para que valla bien.



Exactamente igual que tu, el tema es que no se como hacer un apaño general, no puedo  :Frown:

----------


## juanlo

Al entral al foro sin inciar sesión como usuario registrado, pone: La franja horaria es GMT, y marca 2 horas menos de lo normal.

----------


## Embalses

Con mucho retraso solucionado.

Un saludo.

----------

